# "<? phpinfo(); ?>"

## koma

ho installato apache e adesso ... <? phpinfo(); ?> nella pagina di test (e cmq non mi si starta bene devo dare ip il comando 

```
#apache
```

per farlo partire... qualcosa non va

----------

## cerri

Ma che significa???   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ma che significa???       

 

Eh si che nei primi post avevamo cercato di addestrarlo un pochino, insegnandogli a non usare le k (o limitarle), sforzarsi di scrivere in italiano etc, ma il ragazzo non si applica  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

hihih ochei  :Smile:  ne userò di meno.. comunque se andate a vedere la guida al desCtop di gentoo fa fare un echo per creare una pagina in php chiamata test...

```
# echo "<? phpinfo(); ?>" > /home/httpd/htdocs/test.php 
```

e ame di qst pagina sio vede solo <? phpinfo(); ?> all'apertura (invece ho provato su altri pc e si vede uan serie di info sul php).

Adesso mi chiedevo.... perchè non mi funziona il php?

----------

## cerri

Perche' devi configurare php in apache per fargli leggere le estensioni php,

perche' devi rilanciare apache dopo che hai fatto le modifiche,

perche'... boh?

 :Smile: 

----------

## koma

mi dici le configurazioni che dovrei mettere? io intnto allego l' apache.conf:

```

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-www/apache/files/conf/apache.conf,v 1.2 2002/05/04 23:23:01 woodchip Exp $

### Main Configuration Section

### You really shouldn't change these settings unless you're a guru

###

ServerType standalone

ServerRoot /etc/apache

#ServerName localhost

#LockFile /etc/httpd/httpd.lock

PidFile /var/run/apache.pid

ScoreBoardFile /etc/apache/apache.scoreboard

ErrorLog logs/error_log

LogLevel warn

ResourceConfig /dev/null

AccessConfig /dev/null

DocumentRoot /home/httpd/htdocs

### Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support

### 

###

#LoadModule php4_module /usr/lib/apache/1.3/libphp4.so

LoadModule mmap_static_module modules/mod_mmap_static.so

LoadModule env_module         modules/mod_env.so

LoadModule config_log_module  modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule agent_log_module   modules/mod_log_agent.so

LoadModule referer_log_module modules/mod_log_referer.so

LoadModule mime_magic_module  modules/mod_mime_magic.so

LoadModule mime_module        modules/mod_mime.so

LoadModule negotiation_module modules/mod_negotiation.so

LoadModule status_module      modules/mod_status.so

LoadModule info_module        modules/mod_info.so

LoadModule includes_module    modules/mod_include.so

LoadModule autoindex_module   modules/mod_autoindex.so

LoadModule dir_module         modules/mod_dir.so

LoadModule cgi_module         modules/mod_cgi.so

LoadModule asis_module        modules/mod_asis.so

LoadModule imap_module        modules/mod_imap.so

LoadModule action_module      modules/mod_actions.so

LoadModule speling_module     modules/mod_speling.so

LoadModule userdir_module     modules/mod_userdir.so

LoadModule proxy_module       modules/libproxy.so

LoadModule alias_module       modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule rewrite_module     modules/mod_rewrite.so

LoadModule access_module      modules/mod_access.so

LoadModule auth_module        modules/mod_auth.so

LoadModule anon_auth_module   modules/mod_auth_anon.so

LoadModule dbm_auth_module    modules/mod_auth_dbm.so

LoadModule db_auth_module     modules/mod_auth_db.so

LoadModule digest_module      modules/mod_digest.so

LoadModule cern_meta_module   modules/mod_cern_meta.so

LoadModule expires_module     modules/mod_expires.so

LoadModule headers_module     modules/mod_headers.so

LoadModule usertrack_module   modules/mod_usertrack.so

LoadModule example_module     modules/mod_example.so

LoadModule unique_id_module   modules/mod_unique_id.so

LoadModule setenvif_module    modules/mod_setenvif.so

<IfDefine SSL>

LoadModule ssl_module    extramodules/libssl.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PHP4>

LoadModule php4_module    extramodules/libphp4.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule vhost_alias_module   modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

#  Reconstruction of the complete module list from all available modules

#  (static and shared ones) to achieve correct module execution order.

#  [WHENEVER YOU CHANGE THE LOADMODULE SECTION ABOVE UPDATE THIS, TOO]

ClearModuleList

AddModule mod_mmap_static.c

AddModule mod_env.c

AddModule mod_log_config.c

AddModule mod_log_agent.c

AddModule mod_log_referer.c

AddModule mod_mime_magic.c

AddModule mod_mime.c

AddModule mod_negotiation.c

AddModule mod_status.c

AddModule mod_info.c

AddModule mod_include.c

AddModule mod_autoindex.c

AddModule mod_dir.c

AddModule mod_cgi.c

AddModule mod_asis.c

AddModule mod_imap.c

AddModule mod_actions.c

AddModule mod_speling.c

AddModule mod_userdir.c

AddModule mod_proxy.c

AddModule mod_alias.c

AddModule mod_rewrite.c

AddModule mod_access.c

AddModule mod_auth.c

AddModule mod_auth_anon.c

AddModule mod_auth_dbm.c

AddModule mod_auth_db.c

AddModule mod_digest.c

AddModule mod_cern_meta.c

AddModule mod_expires.c

AddModule mod_headers.c

AddModule mod_usertrack.c

AddModule mod_example.c

AddModule mod_unique_id.c

AddModule mod_so.c

AddModule mod_setenvif.c

<IfDefine SSL>

AddModule mod_ssl.c

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PHP4>

AddModule mod_php4.c

</IfDefine>

AddModule mod_vhost_alias.c

###

### Global Configuration

###

# Splitting up apache.conf into two files makes it possible to support

# multiple configurations on the same serer.  In commonapache.conf

# you keep directives that apply to all implementations and in this

# file you keep server-specific directives.  While we don't yet have

# multiple configurations out-of-the-box, this allows us to do that

# in the future easily.

Include conf/commonapache.conf

###

### IP Address/Port

###

#BindAddress *

Port 80

Listen 80

###

### Log configuration Section

###

# Single logfile with access, agent and referer information

# This is the default, if vlogs are not defined for the main server

CustomLog logs/access_log combined env=!VLOG

# If VLOG is defined in conf/vhosts/Vhosts.conf, we use this entry

#CustomLog "|/usr/sbin/apachesplitlogfile" vhost env=VLOG

###

### Virtual Hosts 

###

# We include different templates for Virtual Hosting. Have a look in the 

# vhosts directory and modify to suit your needs.

#Include conf/vhosts/Vhosts.conf

#Include conf/vhosts/DynamicVhosts.conf

#Include conf/vhosts/VirtualHomePages.conf

###

### Performance settings Section

###

#

# Timeout: The number of seconds before receives and sends time out.

#

Timeout 300

#

# KeepAlive: Whether or not to allow persistent connections (more than

# one request per connection). Set to "Off" to deactivate.

#

KeepAlive On

#

# MaxKeepAliveRequests: The maximum number of requests to allow

# during a persistent connection. Set to 0 to allow an unlimited amount.

# We recommend you leave this number high, for maximum performance.

#

MaxKeepAliveRequests 100

#

# KeepAliveTimeout: Number of seconds to wait for the next request from the

# same client on the same connection.

#

KeepAliveTimeout 15

#

# Server-pool size regulation.  Rather than making you guess how many

# server processes you need, Apache dynamically adapts to the load it

# sees --- that is, it tries to maintain enough server processes to

# handle the current load, plus a few spare servers to handle transient

# load spikes (e.g., multiple simultaneous requests from a single

# Netscape browser).

#

# It does this by periodically checking how many servers are waiting

# for a request.  If there are fewer than MinSpareServers, it creates

# a new spare.  If there are more than MaxSpareServers, some of the

# spares die off.  The default values are probably OK for most sites.

#

MinSpareServers 4

MaxSpareServers 10

#

# Number of servers to start initially --- should be a reasonable ballpark

# figure.

#

StartServers 4

#

# Limit on total number of servers running, i.e., limit on the number

# of clients who can simultaneously connect --- if this limit is ever

# reached, clients will be LOCKED OUT, so it should NOT BE SET TOO LOW.

# It is intended mainly as a brake to keep a runaway server from taking

# the system with it as it spirals down...

#

MaxClients 150

#

# MaxRequestsPerChild: the number of requests each child process is

# allowed to process before the child dies.  The child will exit so

# as to avoid problems after prolonged use when Apache (and maybe the

# libraries it uses) leak memory or other resources.  On most systems, this

# isn't really needed, but a few (such as Solaris) do have notable leaks

# in the libraries. For these platforms, set to something like 10000

# or so; a setting of 0 means unlimited.

#

# NOTE: This value does not include keepalive requests after the initial

#       request per connection. For example, if a child process handles

#       an initial request and 10 subsequent "keptalive" requests, it

#       would only count as 1 request towards this limit.

#

MaxRequestsPerChild 500

Include  conf/addon-modules/mod_ssl.conf

Include  conf/vhosts/ssl.default-vhost.conf

Include  conf/addon-modules/mod_php.conf

```

e ti dico ... così non funziona

----------

## cerri

Cosa dice error_log quando lo fai partire?

----------

## riccio

Manca la parte:

```

AddType application/x-httpd-php .php

AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps 
```

Probabilmente viene caricata qua immagino:

```

Include  conf/addon-modules/mod_php.conf

 
```

Giusto ?

Altra cosa, ho visto che il modulo PHP viene caricato se apache viene fatto partire con -DPHP4, tu come lo fai partire ? 

Come alternativa togli li loadmodule ed addmodule relativi al PHP4 dal ifdefine.

Ciao a tutti

Riccardo

----------

## paolo

```
emerge mod_php
```

Appena "emergiato" ti darà le istruzioni per aggiornare apache.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## koma

ho fatto un passo avanti .... adesso qnd provo ad aprire una pagina in php in locale mi chiede 

se voglio scaricarla su disco fisso .. sigh   :Laughing:   :Shocked: 

```

..cut..

Include  conf/addon-modules/mod_ssl.conf

Include  conf/vhosts/ssl.default-vhost.conf

Include  conf/addon-modules/mod_php.conf

#Include  conf/addon-modules/mod_php.conf

AddType application/x-httpd-php .php

AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps

```

----------

## morellik

In /etc/conf.d/apache hai una riga del tipo 

```
APACHE_OPTS="-D SSL -D PHP4"
```

?

Se c'e' ma e' commentata, togli il commento e riavvia apache

```
/etc/init.d/apache restart
```

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## koma

stesso risultato ...

----------

## morellik

TI posto le parti che riguardano il support PHP nei miei file di configurazione di apache ( ti metto anche la riga precedente quelle che ci interessano):

/etc/apache/conf/apache.conf

```
### Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support

.

.

LoadModule vhost_alias_module   modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

<IfDefine PHP4>

LoadModule php4_module    extramodules/libphp4.so

</IfDefine>

#  Reconstruction of the complete module list from all available modules

#  (static and shared ones) to achieve correct module execution order.

#  [WHENEVER YOU CHANGE THE LOADMODULE SECTION ABOVE UPDATE THIS, TOO]

ClearModuleList

.

.

.

AddModule mod_vhost_alias.c

<IfDefine PHP4>

AddModule mod_php4.c

</IfDefine>

.

.

.

MaxRequestsPerChild 500

Include  conf/addon-modules/mod_php.conf

```

/etc/apache/conf/commonapache.conf

```
 AddType application/x-tar .tgz

    #php4

    AddType application/x-httpd-php .php

    AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps

```

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## paolo

Con tutti gli howto che esistono per far andare php su apache...   :Confused: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## koma

sempre stexo risultato ... eppure le altre pagine in php le vedo perfettamente ma quelle in locale no qualsiasi contenuto abbiano mi kiede se voglio scaricarle

----------

## paolo

 *koma wrote:*   

> sempre stexo risultato ... eppure le altre pagine in php le vedo perfettamente ma quelle in locale no qualsiasi contenuto abbiano mi kiede se voglio scaricarle

 

Le altre che c'entrano?

Il problema è del tuo apache, mica del tuo broweser.

Ma se fai  *Quote:*   

> # emerge mod_php

  e poi esegui i comandi elencati? Continua a non andare?

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## koma

esatto continua a non andare, cerri  i log dove stanno?

----------

## MyZelF

Fai un:

```

#ebuild /var/db/pkg/dev-php/mod_php-4.3.2/mod_php-4.3.2.ebuild config
```

poi togli il commento a APACHE_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache e fai ripartire apache.

----------

